# Halfords Ebikes



## DEFENDER01 (24 Mar 2017)

I see Halfords are getting more into Ebikes now.
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...71018|cgn:March2016_2017|kw:WK51CyclingEbikes
Not been in store to see how many they actually stock.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2017)

They sell 68 apparently, but some of them will be delivered by other ebike sellers such as ebikes direct. They sell quite a few makes by the looks of it. Ebikes are becoming more and more popular. The Carerra looks nice.


----------



## keithmac (24 Mar 2017)

The Crossfire has had problems, think it's mosly due to the battery moving slighly causing the motor to shut down.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2017)

Five or six ebikes in Halfords in Durham last Sunday.

Evans now lists about 150 ebikes on their website, although I think very few shops have more than one or two.

https://www.evanscycles.com/bikes/electric-bikes_c


----------



## KnackeredBike (25 Mar 2017)

I am not the target market but they seem a bit bloody expensive for a battery and wee motor in the wheel. I can't imagine the cost price of those parts being much more than £200.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (26 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> I am not the target market but they seem a bit bloody expensive for a battery and wee motor in the wheel. I can't imagine the cost price of those parts being much more than £200.


Yes Ebikes can be expensive depending as to which one you go for but that's the same with everything i guess
I was lucky to find one that would cost around / £800.00 +for a hundred which had only done 8 miles.
We need lidl / Morrisons to to start selling and get a price war started.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> I am not the target market but they seem a bit bloody expensive for a battery and wee motor in the wheel. I can't imagine the cost price of those parts being much more than £200.



I don't disagree - but if you think Halfords e-bikes are expensive you should see how much Trek want for a Supercommuter+


----------



## DEFENDER01 (26 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I don't disagree - but if you think Halfords e-bikes are expensive you should see how much Trek want for a Supercommuter+


Which to me doesn't even look nice.


----------



## KnackeredBike (26 Mar 2017)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Which to me doesn't even look nice.


Apart from the battery it looks ugly to me because of the chain appearing to be derailed at the front.


----------



## Firestorm (26 Mar 2017)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Yes Ebikes can be expensive depending as to which one you go for but that's the same with everything i guess
> I was lucky to find one that would cost around / £800.00 +for a hundred which had only done 8 miles.
> We need lidl / Morrisons to to start selling and get a price war started.


nearly bought one from Aldi in Belgium last yeat, If there had been room on the bike rack we would have


----------



## MarkF (28 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I don't disagree - but if you think Halfords e-bikes are expensive you should see how much Trek want for a Supercommuter+



Goodbye, car?

Yes indeed that's what I did for my commute and bought an electric bike. I quickly sold it and bought a Suzuki Van Van. I do read this thread with interest and ideally, I'd like a good looking electric bike as a commuter, but the purchase costs and residual values are years away from making any sense to me. Not when it's far cheaper to own a much more useful machine, that Trek costs 3 times what my motorbike did and I'll lose maybe £200 in 3 years time.........


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Mar 2017)

MarkF said:


> Goodbye, car?
> 
> Yes indeed that's what I did for my commute and bought an electric bike. I quickly sold it and bought a Suzuki Van Van. I do read this thread with interest and ideally, I'd like a good looking electric bike as a commuter, but the purchase costs and residual values are years away from making any sense to me. Not when it's far cheaper to own a much more useful machine, that Trek costs 3 times what my motorbike did and I'll lose maybe £200 in 3 years time.........



I like the look of the Trek, but you have to question who the target audience is at £3,800 for the 'basic' model. It doesn't make any sense to me no matter which way I look at it.


----------



## screenman (28 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> I am not the target market but they seem a bit bloody expensive for a battery and wee motor in the wheel. I can't imagine the cost price of those parts being much more than £200.



The idea is to make a profit to pay wages etc.


----------



## mustang1 (28 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> The idea is to make a profit to pay wages etc.


I'm going to the Honda dealer before i go to trek for that e-bike.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Apr 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I like the look of the Trek, but you have to question who the target audience is at £3,800 for the 'basic' model. It doesn't make any sense to me no matter which way I look at it.



The Trek uses the Bosch mid-drive which, along with the Shimano near-equivalent steps are a massively different prospect to the hub-drive systems on cheaper bikes. In performance, quality and longevity, and in battery life

Imagine if you'd never driven or ridden in a car before, then you got in a Reliant Robin you'd think "wow, this flies, it's great" - that's the hub motor. Then climb in a BMW - that's the mid-drive

I had the pleasure of a quick blast on the new Diamondback Ranger 3.0 today at our ebike demo day. At £4250 it ain't cheap but it is a well specced full susser capable of some serious off road work. I can't justify to cost to myself but still I would love one


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Apr 2017)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> The Trek uses the Bosch mid-drive which, along with the Shimano near-equivalent steps are a massively different prospect to the hub-drive systems on cheaper bikes. In performance, quality and longevity, and in battery life
> 
> Imagine if you'd never driven or ridden in a car before, then you got in a Reliant Robin you'd think "wow, this flies, it's great" - that's the hub motor. Then climb in a BMW - that's the mid-drive
> 
> I had the pleasure of a quick blast on the new Diamondback Ranger 3.0 today at our ebike demo day. At £4250 it ain't cheap but it is a well specced full susser capable of some serious off road work. I can't justify to cost to myself but still I would love one



I don't dispute a word of that but at £3800 (or £4k for the full spec) it's just too expensive to make sense. If they could get the price down to £2k (or better still £1500) then it might start to be a proposition worth considering.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Apr 2017)

I get that - the Diamondback range has a hardtail at £2100. It's not as sleek and prettyful (and being an MTB probably doesn't roll as quick) as the Trek but an additional £1700 for the sleek integrated headset etc is a fair sum for cosmetics, compared to putting some slicks on an MTB


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Apr 2017)

The Trek is a lot of money, even for a premium ebike.

This Cube roadster has the Bosch motor, bigger battery, and is 'only' £2k.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cube-touring-hybrid-pro-500-e-bike-2017/rp-prod154588


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Aug 2017)

To my mind, the difference between cheap ebikes and good ones (and I own one of the former!) is like the difference between a cheap Decathlon folding bike and a Brompton. The Decathlon is OK, but the Brompton is my go-to bike, let alone my go-to folder.
The zipper e-bike is just for commuting. I need to arrive at the clients place, in smartish clothes, and not be sweaty. That's it. That's all I ask of it, and pretty much all I get!


----------



## stoatsngroats (24 Aug 2017)

I'm looking at an ebike around 2k because I ride one and it's so much fun! I have cycled many different bikes including tandems, and feel that an ebike may achieve more as I age?
My road bike is fir sale and I'm saving my pennies, and looking at a CTW to make a purchase soon.
I never thought I would go this way, but as my partner prefers off road, and we have many hills in Sussex, it seems a great way to go.
A Haibike mid drive was the bike we used in Norway recently, and will be the ones we buy.
If you never thought much of assisted pedalling, give it a go, you may rediscover that childhood feeling we often lose, in favour of sleeker, faster, lighter etc!


----------



## billym0404 (29 Aug 2017)

been ready this thread, and e-bikes are expensive, so why not build your own. its not hard. wheel kits are about £40 mid drives a bit more. much better than most of the stuff at halfords. i have a crossfire 2 with a middrive system. bike was almost new but the owner feel of and scuffed it a bit. i built it myself, with a mid drive and its better speck than halfords at 2/3s of the cost. £800 to by a crossfire 2 and put a 250w system on all new £400 saving. i also have a boardman comp that i dont use. lovley and clean at a fraction of the cost of some of these top end bikes. build your own


----------



## QFour (11 Oct 2017)

If you have a few hours to spare and can do basic maintenance on a bike then convert your own to electric. If you need to change bikes you can just swap the kit over. I used a Bafang Fun kit which drives the front chain ring. Uses the rear gears so you can also ride the bike without power. Now have two folding bikes in Motorhome which I converted.


----------

